# Do you like horror movies?



## Nashvols (Jan 15, 2017)

After a few recent conversations, I have a curious itch I need to scratch.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

A good horror movie is hard to make because once you get passed the climax you remember how bad the story was. Every once in a while there are exceptions and they are great. For the most part the genre is held down by the influx of mediocre music, so "yes" but only if its a good movie. Or "no" unless its good


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

I love them. *So much*.... as long as they follow certain criteria:


Good production values - otherwise my awareness of it being a movie distracts me. I like to get lost in them.
Don't take themselves tooooo seriously - I like a little dark humor mixed in.
Aren't gore-based like the Saw movies (although I like the first one) because gore is just gross, not frightening.
Legitimately suspenseful - not just people running around/away and screaming. Might as well go to a daycare if that's what entertains you.

Scary dolls are a plus due to memories from my childhood. Also creepy houses, for a similar reason.

If I could find a good one every day, I would watch them every single day.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

For clarification I enjoy a *good *horror story. It has to be a well thought out plot line or unique to scare me. If it is not I just will end up finding it silly and most horror flicks have me in doubled over laughing. 

Horror flicks that I start giggling in would be: The Exorcist, Friday the 13th, or the Grudge. 

I do like my classic cult following films but again I can still chuckle in them. My favorite horror would probably include ones that spin horror into humor. Zombieland or Tucker & Dale vs. Evil

I know I'm not your target audience poster but I felt compelled to give my two cents.

FYI, I also don't like gross ones.


----------



## andy969 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, I like them. I do prefer the scary and suspenseful ones and tend to watch them alone (OK, I watch every movie alone anyway). I don't watch the gore-for-the-sake-of-gore ones. I also like goofy ones that don't take themselves too seriously (black humor). I hate "The Blair Witch Project" kind of movies though, which pretend to be real. The only thing scary about those tends to be the poor acting. :dry: (having said that, I actually stopped after "The Blair Witch Project" and never bothered with stuff like "Paranormal Activities" in the first place)


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I especially love B-grade horror from the '70s, '80s, and early '90s, including but not limited to: Lucio Fulci's 'Zombie', The Deadly Spawn, The Kindred, Evil Dead 2, Phantasm, Night of the Creeps, Ticks, Slugs, Mosquito, Galaxy of Terror, Tourist Trap, Body Melt, The Stuff, Street Trash, and Killer Klowns from Outer Space.
:crazy:







stathamspeacoat said:


> Scary dolls are a plus due to memories from my childhood.


Ever see Dolly Dearest?


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Judson Joist said:


> Ever see Dolly Dearest?


I HAVE. Recently actually, I think it was on Prime Video. It was entertaining for what it was.

I watched "Annabelle: Creation" the other day and that was fairly good.

Other horror movies I saw _this week_:

_Wish Upon _- was basically the Wishmaster meets Final Destination. Solid "B" (as for entertainment value)
_Happy Death Day_ - Groundhogs Day meets Scream. Had some really good moments but the ending was sadly obvious. Also a "B"

I would say my fave horror movie is "Drag Me To Hell" (not a scary doll/house movie) but I would consider it more dark comedy than horror.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I hate horror movies. I'm a coward to the core.


----------



## HeadofHudet (Jun 7, 2015)

I "like them" as in "sure, why not", which makes it a Yes considering every No in my experience are very explicit on the matter. Not exactly my favorite genre, and there are very few horror movies that are actually _good_, but I like getting that adrenaline kick or that "ooohh spooky!" sensation on rare occasions.

Doesn't even have to be good; I sleep well when watching bad horror movies, but the best horror movies are the ones that generally have a calm - maybe even soothing - atmosphere and at the same time lets you experience a certain hopelessness for some of the characters to keep your next dose of adrenaline at the ready. The Grudge, The Ring and It Follows does this pretty well. I guess I prefer the supernatural when it comes to horrors. I don't hate jumpscares, but there shouldn't be more than one or two.

I dislike gore a lot, except for Saw because, duh, it's Saw. Mutilation (especially on oneself) and dismemberment makes me feel uneasy beyond the movie experience, so it's really just feeding my already good imagination, which can be a double-edged sword at times. Saw's whole "game" gets a bit ridiculous eventually, and you kinda start enjoying the whole creativity of it all, despite all the cringy gore, so it just becomes entertaining.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I like james wan movies though


----------



## Snouker (Nov 14, 2015)

Hate it.


----------



## Snouker (Nov 14, 2015)

Cause I'm too much into it


----------



## cowardly (Nov 6, 2017)

Eh, they're ok. I like the sort of horror that makes you feel empty inside, y'know?
Scary monsters don't really do anything for me...


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

I usually find most horror movies boring, the times I do like horror movies is when they've got some sci fi or action or story I find interesting... bit those elements make them less of a horror movie


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I like screaming  at the movie theater  and 


Lol i like it when I'm watching horror movies with my friends and then i will close all the lights, that's the rule.. And then lololol xD sometimes i will suddenly scream  then my friend will really get scared not because of the scene but because of my screamm 

Lolololol xD


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

I LOVE horror movies!

I started collecting movies after I moved out, and so far I have 91 horror movies. Fifty of them are classics from the 1920s to the 1960s. A bunch of them are Italian zombie movies from the early 1980s, absolutely wonderful movies. 

My favorites are, of course, the really gory ones. The more blood and gore, the better. Any horror movie that can make me laugh are also super great. I don't mind jump scares in horror movies either. 

The only ones I _slightly_ dislike are those that are just about some family moving into a house and then there's ghosts there or something like that. Or the kid gets possessed (?) and starts doing weird stuff. I mean, they're just not scary, nor very interesting. But I'll still watch them, I still like them, I just wish there were either a more interesting (or fun) story or more blood/gore.


----------



## justAndroid (Aug 13, 2016)

When I was young I liked horrors as a genre. But I didn't like most horrors at all. I didn't like those primitive gore-based, those with cheap "rapid boo", most American horrors, especially that genre of "retarded teenagers getting killed by supernatural creepy man", also I was bored by horrors based on Steven Kings' books , I didn't get The Shining at all (I mean it was nauseatingly stupid) . I liked those with deep and logically consistent story...probably I liked only few. My favorite were The Ring and Le locataire. 
Currently I don't watch TV or Movies almost at all, because - I don't like them. So I voted NO.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

The storytelling of horror movies are generally very uncomfortable experiences. Hate them. Hated IT. Didn't like Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I either fall asleep or move onto something else. Maybe if I had someone to make fun of it with me, I'd find some enjoyment from watching them. They seem like social movies the more I observe them.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

They all play off the fear of the unknown aka emotion of worry.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m an INTJ and I LOVE supernatural horror films. Some of my favourites:


----------



## xouroboros (May 5, 2016)

Horror movies such as the Hellraiser, Freddie and Jason series ...definitely not.
I need a well-written plot/story that will tweak my brain and give me twists and/or unexpected results - in other words, 'take me where I have not been before'. Subtle slow-building psychological horror is much better than overt physical blood-n-guts shock-horror.

*From Hell* is a favourite, as are *Deliver Us from Evil*, *Perfume*, and the *Hannibal* series - both the Anthony Hopkins films and the Mads Mikkelsen t.v. series. The Mads Mikkelsen series I prefer a bit more as the interaction between Mads and Hugh Dancy was superb, as well as the psychological forays into the imagination and psyche of Will Graham. Mads Mikkelsen's portrayal of Hannibal Lector was better, imho, as he was colder, more distant/detached, insidious and manipulatively arrogant than the Hopkins portrayal. He was truly skin-crawlingly evil at times. A possible INTJ or INFJ - though my vote would be INTJ.
The *Insidious* series and *The Exorcist* films are high on my list, as they include a history and a mythology within the story arcs.

SciFi/Horror I enjoy ...again, if the story/plot is well constructed - such as most of the *Alien* series, including *Prometheus* and *Alien Covenant*, and the *Pulse* trilogy.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Usually no

I could enjoy some horror movie, but this happens rarely. Usually I find them too unrealistic to take seriously. If they provoke any emotion in me, it's usually disgust.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

Depends...if it's really imaginative then yes. I tend to like more thrillers or horror in video games. Just more weird societies, unusual planets and etc that are fun to think about. Otherwise no, they get too predictable. Actually, i probably need to stop over thinking most movies because a lot of them have very predictable endings.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

I actually _love them_ if either they are just *good clean fun* with *dark humour* throughout like the _Friday the 13th series_ where part of the appeal is being _trashy_ and you actually cheer for the killer, or if it is a _very_ *suspenseful atmospheric* one like the original _Exorcist_.

My _absolute favourite_ is the _original Texas Chain Saw Massacre_ with its _kind of_ documentary feel to it, _extreme_ tension, _practical effects_, _convincing acting_ and its _depiction_ of *mental illness* and *fear* -- it _deeply_ disturbs me every time. I think it is the _only_ *horror movie* that I can ever recall actually getting me to experience *fear* instead of just *tension*, *adrenaline* rushes and occasional _jump scares_.

_John Carpenter's Halloween_ and the _first sequel_ are an _excellent balance_ between *suspense* and being *good clean fun* where you root for the bad guy. The _first three George Romero's Dead movies_ are masterpieces because they are at heart *social commentary* that uses the *zombie apocalypse* as an excuse to those things.


----------



## DeenaGood (Apr 10, 2018)

I literally hate them


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

You realize, of course, that liking or disliking of horror movies has nothing to do with personality and everything to do with childhood trauma, yes? If you had a safe, secure home life in which nothing particularly bad or scary happened, horror movies are another form of escapism, a way to experience (safely) the bad and scary things that happen or could happen to other people. On the other hand, if you had a dangerous, insecure home life where bad or scary things happened on a fairly regular basis, horror movies are just a reminder of that, and you won't like them at all.

Interestingly, horror movies themselves can be a form of trauma if shown to young children. One in four college students reported still being frightened of a particular situation that they witnessed in a horror movie when younger. Scary movies can have lasting effects on children and teens, study says


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't like horror stories for the sake of being scared. Good stories are important. I find that horror stories explore power dynamics with a lot more openness. There is a lot of fantasy and fictional hierarchies involved , and it turns me on. Character motivations can be deep and the en-jeux... stakes, are artificially heightened. I have a penchant for stories with telekinesis. Friday the 13th series suck, but the loved the 7th. I like Final Destination series. Wishmaster series was awesome. Carrie was awesome. Tourist Trap was fun. Too dark?


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

xwsmithx said:


> You realize, of course, that liking or disliking of horror movies has nothing to do with personality and everything to do with childhood trauma, yes? If you had a safe, secure home life in which nothing particularly bad or scary happened, horror movies are another form of escapism, a way to experience (safely) the bad and scary things that happen or could happen to other people. On the other hand, if you had a dangerous, insecure home life where bad or scary things happened on a fairly regular basis, horror movies are just a reminder of that, and you won't like them at all.
> 
> Interestingly, horror movies themselves can be a form of trauma if shown to young children. One in four college students reported still being frightened of a particular situation that they witnessed in a horror movie when younger. Scary movies can have lasting effects on children and teens, study says


That's fascinating. I agree. Once I crossed paths with a narcissistic sadist, my appetite for horror stories dropped like a rock. Once you truly experience the Disney evil grin,..... you get it. You really get it.









I was four/five when I first saw Ghostbusters in theaters, and the first librarian encounter scared the crap out of me. I planted my face behind my mother's back for the remainder of the movie.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm an infp and i like them a lot. Sometimes it feels like it's an easy to understand dark fantasy story


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Smegma said:


> That's fascinating. I agree. Once I crossed paths with a narcissistic sadist, my appetite for horror stories dropped like a rock. Once you truly experience the Disney evil grin,..... you get it. You really get it.
> 
> View attachment 787066
> 
> ...


Are you still frightened of librarians? I was fortunate (?) enough to be older when _Ghostbusters_ came out, so I didn't experience it as a scary movie. I saw a movie version of Edgar Allan Poe's _The Pit and the Pendulum_ when I was very little and it terrified me. I haven't been able to find it again, so it must have a different title.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

xwsmithx said:


> Are you still frightened of librarians? I was fortunate (?) enough to be older when _Ghostbusters_ came out, so I didn't experience it as a scary movie. I saw a movie version of Edgar Allan Poe's _The Pit and the Pendulum_ when I was very little and it terrified me. I haven't been able to find it again, so it must have a different title.


I never was scared of librarians, in fact, I didn't make the association as a kid; I didn't know what a librarian was.

But as a child, my mother left us at my grandmother's home once in a while. I shat (grammar?) with the bathroom door open because I felt more in security with it open. My grandmother was not pleased with the smell, and she barged in and flushed the toilet. I stood up and continued shitting on the floor. The reason was because of this picture:


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

Smegma said:


> I never was scared of librarians, in fact, I didn't make the association as a kid; I didn't know what a librarian was.
> 
> But as a child, my mother left us at my grandmother's home once in a while. I shat (grammar?) with the bathroom door open because I felt more in security with it open. My grandmother was not pleased with the smell, and she barged in and flushed the toilet. I stood up and continued shitting on the floor. The reason was because of this picture:


Hahahahaha!!! I _remember_ hearing someone telling me that once a rat came out of his toilet and ran away, which is _certainly_ a lie, otherwise it would have been drowned to death already (unless it just fell there a minute or two ago). Nonetheless, every now and then when I am doing number two I think "_what if _a rat comes out of the toilet?"


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Smegma said:


> I never was scared of librarians, in fact, I didn't make the association as a kid; I didn't know what a librarian was.
> 
> But as a child, my mother left us at my grandmother's home once in a while. I shat (grammar?) with the bathroom door open because I felt more in security with it open. My grandmother was not pleased with the smell, and she barged in and flushed the toilet. I stood up and continued shitting on the floor. The reason was because of this picture:


TMI. But I can understand your fear.



Rventurelli said:


> Hahahahaha!!! I _remember_ hearing someone telling me that once a rat came out of his toilet and ran away, which is _certainly_ a lie, otherwise it would have been drowned to death already (unless it just fell there a minute or two ago). Nonetheless, every now and then when I am doing number two I think "_what if _a rat comes out of the toilet?"


Rats can and do come up through toilets and drains into people's houses in major cities. They are amazing swimmers, which is how they survive in sewers. Yes, Rats Can Swim Up Your Toilet. And It Gets Worse Than That. – Phenomena: Gory Details And if that's not enough to make you check your toilet twice, there have been several instances of _snakes_ coming up in domestic toilets. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-a-snake-catcher-found-23-more/?noredirect=on


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Generally speaking I don't like horror movies, but I'm currently enjoying Channel Zero and The Strain.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

xwsmithx said:


> TMI. But I can understand your fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Rats can and do come up through toilets and drains into people's houses in major cities. They are amazing swimmers, which is how they survive in sewers. Yes, Rats Can Swim Up Your Toilet. And It Gets Worse Than That. – Phenomena: Gory Details And if that's not enough to make you check your toilet twice, there have been several instances of _snakes_ coming up in domestic toilets. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-a-snake-catcher-found-23-more/?noredirect=on


Oh my God... I am _never_ staying seated in the toilet for any longer than necessary anymore!


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Rventurelli said:


> Oh my God... I am _never_ staying seated in the toilet for any longer than necessary anymore!


Shouldn't camp out in there anyhow, really. You can get hemorrhoids from making a habit of sitting on the toilet too long.



:wink:


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I actually like a few horror films, but in general I hate them because I feel so anxious watching them and that's not a good reason to watch a film.


----------



## solarnis (Apr 9, 2018)

I enjoy the horror genre from time to time, I tend to pass on the over the top blood/gore films however. I actually found time to watch "Stir of Echos" this week, I haven't seen it before and found it not half bad.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Horror is most fun with a twinge of absurdism, especially when it's body horror. Two of my favorite directors are David Cronenberg and Sam Raimi.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd love to say yes, but most horror movies are SO predictable these days that its not really scary anymore. 

I do love a good horror movie, but its hard to find a good one.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

Sybow said:


> I'd love to say yes, but most horror movies are SO predictable these days that its not really scary anymore.
> 
> I do love a good horror movie, but its hard to find a good one.


Stick to the old ones. I have watched countless times the_ classics_ and they never seen to get old.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Rventurelli said:


> Stick to the old ones. I have watched countless times the_ classics_ and they never seen to get old.


 I'm pretty sure there is still alot good horror but masive media do alot to show movies , arts . without any trascendental meaning.
Each type have different type of fears , disfiguration of the human being is a normal fear for sensors but for Nt types seems banal .


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

God, I used to be _such_ a horror junkie. The dumber, the better. Final Destination was my _shit_.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

superloco3000 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is still alot good horror but masive media do alot to show movies , arts . without any trascendental meaning.
> Each type have different type of fears , disfiguration of the human being is a normal fear for sensors but for Nt types seems banal .


_Modern horror movies_ are plagued with _gore for the sake of gore_ and _jump scares_. The torture fetish gets old very fast as we grow desensitized to it and jump scares are ultra cheap and not the same thing is legitimate fear.

This video captures the current trend _very well_:


----------



## justAndroid (Aug 13, 2016)

Rventurelli said:


> _Modern horror movies_ are plagued with _gore for the sake of gore_ and _jump scares_. The torture fetish gets old very fast as we grow desensitized to it and jump scares are ultra cheap and not the same thing is legitimate fear.
> 
> This video captures the current trend _very well_:


I think it's current evolution of special effects ,which replaced film-makers' brains. There is some kind of dogma, that if you want good movie, you need high-tech special effect. I don't get it, because if I cared about special effects I would watch benchmark tests, lol. 
So, horror movies also went into direction of special effects. And if you have crappy script for horror mocie and an urge to shitload it with special effect - then the only way to make movie scary is...by visual effects. You can't do much with visual effect, because it won't replace good script, so it seems the only way is to shock audience by footages of raw primitivism.

It's just one vector.
And you said about another, which I also agree.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

justAndroid said:


> I think it's current evolution of special effects ,which replaced film-makers' brains. There is some kind of dogma, that if you want good movie, you need high-tech special effect. I don't get it, because if I cared about special effects I would watch benchmark tests, lol.
> So, horror movies also went into direction of special effects. And if you have crappy script for horror mocie and an urge to shitload it with special effect - then the only way to make movie scary is...by visual effects. You can't do much with visual effect, because it won't replace good script, so it seems the only way is to shock audience by footages of raw primitivism.
> 
> It's just one vector.
> And you said about another, which I also agree.


_Blade Runner 2049_ minutes was _excellent_, better than the original _in my opinion_, and it was full of special effects. I think people really just forgot what is something _scary_ and instead replaced it for something that is just a _cheap thrill_ like a jump scare.

If it was just a matter of _special effects_ sucking the soul out of things, *video games* would be horrible with _horror_, when actually it is the opposite. Games often are _way more effective_ than most if not all movies due to the _interaction_ and, then again, there is the _graphics question_. The _classic Resident Evils_ (_RE1_, _RE2_, _RE3_) were full of jump scares _more than anything else_, and _because _they used pre-rendered backgrounds, they _looked better_ than _Silent Hill_, however, _Silent Hill _even today with the crappy PS1 graphics is still _extremely scary_, because, instead of using cheap "boo" scares like a dog breaking a window, it used the _atmosphere_ with the constant presence of _disturbing imagery_ often displaying violence and sexually suggestive things.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

I love the fuck out of horror flicks.


----------



## justAndroid (Aug 13, 2016)

Rventurelli said:


> _Blade Runner 2049_ minutes was _excellent_, better than the original _in my opinion_, and it was full of special effects. I think people really just forgot what is something _scary_ and instead replaced it for something that is just a _cheap thrill_ like a jump scare.


One exception doesn't disprove what I said.
I don't think ppl could forget what _scary_ means, because it's biologically inprogrammed. The fact is there is still wide audience going to see modern horrors, so you can't deny that viewers are somehow 'scared' ,even if you find that kind of "horror fears" inferior.



> If it was just a matter of _special effects_ sucking the soul out of things, *video games* would be horrible with _horror_, when actually it is the opposite.


 I haven't ever said that special effect are sucking the soul out of horror, I said special effects are replacing good scripts, because they are considered as "intellectually - cheap" alternative to make viewers scary. 



> If it was just a matter of special effects sucking the soul out of things, video games would be horrible with horror, when actually it is the opposite. Games often are way more effective than most if not all movies due to the interaction and, then again, there is the graphics question. The classic Resident Evils (RE1, RE2, RE3) were full of jump scares more than anything else, and because they used pre-rendered backgrounds, they looked better than Silent Hill, however, Silent Hill even today with the crappy PS1 graphics is still extremely scary, because, instead of using cheap "boo" scares like a dog breaking a window, it used the atmosphere with the constant presence of disturbing imagery often displaying violence and sexually suggestive things.


It's not relevant to my quote, through - I'm afraid your arguments contradict your thesis. Actually special effects in video games were never good - video cards capabilities were always way behind the photorealism of movies.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

justAndroid said:


> One exception doesn't disprove what I said.
> I don't think ppl could forget what _scary_ means, because it's biologically inprogrammed. The fact is there is still wide audience going to see modern horrors, so you can't deny that viewers are somehow 'scared' ,even if you find that kind of "horror fears" inferior.
> 
> 
> ...


It _does not_ matter if it is biologically programmed or not, most people _cannot understand_ their feelings, let alone _express them _with words. Often times people confuse similar yet different concepts. Something that scares you _is not_ something that gives you fear. For example, someone can just come behind you in silence and say "boo!" really loud and that is scary, however, that does not bring you fear; fear is something deeper, more existential, that touches your _survival instinct_ and/or _disturbs you_. For example, if someone is following you at night for a few blocks that makes you think they might try to rob or attack you, also, when you see in person someone severely burned or an amputee, like in a hospital or something, it can often be scary, even though we know those people are harmless, this happens because it _challenges our preconceived notions_ of what a human is (a two legged, two arm creature).

Other _very common_ things people mistake are lust and love, being cheap and being frugal, a cold with a flu and whatever.

If people like jump scares that is _their problem_, people like _cheap thrills_ like hundreds of exploding cars that they have in Hollywood movies.

If they are replacing good scripts with special effects,_ that is_ taking the soul out of horror, because it is the script and atmosphere that _requires talent_. Special effects nowadays with _CGI_ anyone can do with computers; it is not anymore a complicated thing whereby one needs to create miniatures, masks, make up, have precise timing, shoot the scene in very precise ways trying to do something similar to a magic trick to_ suspend your disbelief_ at least for the period of time that you are watching/playing it. It _does not_ require the imagination and skill of a _Tom Savini _to make special effects anymore.

My argument _does not_ contradict my thesis: my argument is that the _atmospheric_, _psychological_ one that _disturbs on a deeper level_ is the one that makes you experience _fear_ and the one with the better graphics that uses _cheap thrills_ like a dog breaking a window is not really scary. After you finish a _Resident Evil_ game and you play it again, you know where all the windows, walls and doors will break, so it is not even effective at "boo" scares anymore.

In a nutshell:

_Boo/jump scares_ = cheap thrill, not real horror, does not bring fear
_Fear_: something that disturbs you deeply and/or touches your survival instinct, even if it is through a character you connect to in a movie/game/novel.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Yep. I'm big on psychological thrillers.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

brittany0979 said:


> Yep. I'm big on psychological thrillers.


Which would be some of _your_ favourites?


----------



## Dissentient (Apr 14, 2018)

I love them, though they're very hit or miss -- especially newer films. I enjoyed Night of the Living Dead, Rosemary's Baby, Hellraiser I & II, Frontiers, Eden Lake, The Hunger, Candyman, and many others. Thrillers like The Silence of the Lambs and Jacob's Ladder are fantastic too.

I can get behind cheesy horror that is bad on purpose, but not half of the crap that reaches theaters now.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Yes, and I have specific tastes in horror. Modern horror movies with the emphasis on jump scares do little for me. I prefer the suspense of 70s and 80s horror: The Exorcist, The Amityville Horror, Poltergeist, Nightmare on Elm Street, The Shining, &c. Those movies are wonderful for me, since I find the horror they represent to be far more incisive than the recent trend of "random stuff jumps out at you".


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

does it count if I like to watch them for the sake of predicting the entire plotline and laughing when the characters make stupid decisions?


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

assholekkonen said:


> does it count if I like to watch them for the sake of predicting the entire plotline and laughing when the characters make stupid decisions?


_Of course_!!! That is what the entire _slasher_ sub genre is about!


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

Rventurelli said:


> _Of course_!!! That is what the entire _slasher_ sub genre is about!


ok sweet  got any movie suggestions? I'm fresh out and bored, ready for some new predictable plotlines.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

assholekkonen said:


> ok sweet  got any movie suggestions? I'm fresh out and bored, ready for some new predictable plotlines.


Sure! Have you already seen the _slasher classics_ like _The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_, _Halloween_, _Friday the 13th_ and _Nightmare on Elm Street_? A _classic slasher_ with a s_cience fiction element_ is the original _Alien_.

It is _not a slasher_, but the most fun and funniest _horror movie_ ever in my opinion is _The Dawn of the Dead_.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

I like to watch them with company to watch people's reactions when they shit themselves. Its also a good adrenaline dose sometimes, though if you get used to them not as much. 
Still some female company can make those movies really interesting.

currently waiting for the Nun it could be a real hit.


----------



## PinkLink (May 19, 2018)

I'm not sure if I like horror movies. Two of my favorite movies ever are horror. Those being Halloween and Psycho. Some other ones I enjoy are The Shining, Evil Dead, and Dawn of the Dead. I don't think I like horror movies in general because a lot of the time when watching movies it's difficult for me to believe what's going on is real. I just think "oh this is a movie it's all acted and controlled by people." It's also weird that I don't really think that way when I watch sci-fi or fantasy movies. Maybe I should just watch those more often.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

Rventurelli said:


> Sure! Have you already seen the _slasher classics_ like _The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_, _Halloween_, _Friday the 13th_ and _Nightmare on Elm Street_? A _classic slasher_ with a s_cience fiction element_ is the original _Alien_.
> 
> It is _not a slasher_, but the most fun and funniest _horror movie_ ever in my opinion is _The Dawn of the Dead_.


I haven't seen but have heard of The Dawn of the Dead so I will definitely give it a watch... thank you


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

assholekkonen said:


> I haven't seen but have heard of The Dawn of the Dead so I will definitely give it a watch... thank you


_Be sure_ to watch the _original 1970s_ one instead of the remake and the _American_ instead of the Italian one. Without revealing any real spoilers, it is the zombie apocalypse and a group of survivours decide to hide in a mall. It is really hard for me to laugh, however, there were many moments that were so hysterical that I can't help but burst into laughter.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

PinkLink said:


> I'm not sure if I like horror movies. Two of my favorite movies ever are horror. Those being Halloween and Psycho. Some other ones I enjoy are The Shining, Evil Dead, and Dawn of the Dead. I don't think I like horror movies in general because a lot of the time when watching movies it's difficult for me to believe what's going on is real. I just think "oh this is a movie it's all acted and controlled by people." It's also weird that I don't really think that way when I watch sci-fi or fantasy movies. Maybe I should just watch those more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is _terrible_ how _every sequel of Halloween after II shouldn't have existed_ and they just keep getting worse and worse and worse.


----------

